

Rapid falling prices of electric car batteries - acd
http://techxplore.com/news/2015-04-falling-prices-battery-surge-electric.html

======
Someone
_" further reducing costs. That will leave EV makers with two options—lower
the price on their vehicles, or add more distance to their cars"_

If the only thing is that prices go down, that second option may not really be
there. Adding batteries of the same energy/volume and energy/kg takes volume
and adds weight and both decrease range.

